# How to clean White Leather?



## Babylard (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! My bf bought a very expensive Afliction white leather jacket and we have no idea how to clean it! It's looking very dirty (such as grey discolorations) and we tried using the Danier leather kit, but that didn't really do anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've searched on the net for some answers and I keep finding really weird things, so I don't know what to trust.

I'm thinking of trying the mr. clean magic eraser for dirty grey areas and then the danier kit to protect?...

Any tips and help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 13, 2010)

Vinegar and water is a very good all purpose cleaner. 1 part vinegar and 1 part water.


----------

